# A couple bloopers



## Battou (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol Misfocus
Taken with Canon FD 100mm Macro on Canon EF, ASA 200 (Auto color correction, sharpen and resize only)
[IMG - Broken] 

Good pan, bad spot
Taken (handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 400 (Auto color correction, sharpen and resize only)


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh my ... I could FILL the "Just for Fun" -section with bloopers of mine! I have heaps and heaps of them...  
"Good pan bad spot" makes me smile somehow  ... reminds me of almost all my attempts to photograph ducks in flight, and wouldn't there always bee bushes or shrubbery or twigs in my frames??? Geesh, with my attempted "ducks-in-flight-photos" alone I could fill this section with bloopers!


----------



## Battou (Mar 16, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Oh my ... I could FILL the "Just for Fun" -section with bloopers of mine! I have heaps and heaps of them...
> "Good pan bad spot" makes me smile somehow  ... reminds me of almost all my attempts to photograph ducks in flight, and wouldn't there always bee bushes or shrubbery or twigs in my frames??? Geesh, with my attempted "ducks-in-flight-photos" alone I could fill this section with bloopers!



Yeah...:mrgreen: I could post somany more as well but these two are the most reasent.

As for the duck, I actually have tons of problems with panning on them, nine times out of ten they are OoF and/or their wings are nothing but blur, this one was really good except for the brush that jumpped out infront of me :lmao:


----------



## polymoog (Mar 17, 2009)

Maybe we should start a "bloopers" thread, have seen them on other forums, can be really amusing to look at, plus some of the mistakes turn out actually quite artistic  I also have loads of candidates, but I don't want to bog down Battous thread ;-)


----------



## Battou (Mar 17, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Maybe we should start a "bloopers" thread, have seen them on other forums, can be really amusing to look at, plus some of the mistakes turn out actually quite artistic  I also have loads of candidates, but I don't want to bog down Battous thread ;-)



Go ahead and post them, if there are enough contributers the thread can always be relocated. 


Feel free to post some. :thumbup:


----------



## samal (Mar 18, 2009)

hm, I just got an idea - if there was a website that would offer upload for photograper's "bloopers", you think there would be some entertaining value in it.

Of course there would have to be some copyright provisions to it, but the idea would be that everyone would be able to upload images that they took in "blooper" category and those images would be displayed on that site after editorial approval.  May be some contests and stuff...

It would be non commercial, entertainment value only site.  Do you think people would visit it and find it interesting and entertaining?


----------



## Crazydad (Mar 18, 2009)

Battou said:


> Go ahead and post them, if there are enough contributers the thread can always be relocated.
> 
> 
> Feel free to post some. :thumbup:


 
I'll throw this one out there. The shot I have been looking for and somehow my camera screwed it up (it couldn't have been MY fault...;-) :banghead::banghead::banghead.


----------



## Battou (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is one of my older ones, it was a misfire at my desk.

Taken with Canon FD 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF, ASA 800





Took me forever to figure out what it was...Even then I still could not tell you how I managed to under expose it that much all things considered.


----------



## polymoog (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's 4 of mine, just for starters ;-)

Didn't quite get the whole subject in frame ...





_Slightly_ overexposed snow ...





Why did I even press the button, not only is half the guy's head missing, some other bloke is just passing by ...





_Slightly_ underexposed image ...


----------



## dwol (Mar 22, 2009)

hahaha, I love your wording polymoog for your bloopers  funny as!


----------



## polymoog (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks ;-) The worst part is I have so many of them ... might post some more later.


----------



## Battou (Mar 24, 2009)

My all time favorite blooper can be found Here. I liked that one so much I felt it deserved a thread of it's own in the general gallery.

A couple others of mine from over the years:

Don't shoot birds *through* the leaves....it don't work

Shot with Vivatar 400mm on Vivitar 2X TC on Canon EF handheld





Yeah...two and a half minuets of exposure time still did not work.
Shot with Canon 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF, ASA 800





...Another misfocus (AF)
Taken with Kodak C743





Don't ask 
Taken with Kodak Signet 40


----------



## polymoog (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha cool, esp that last one, I think that goes in the category "artistic lisence" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I really like your Fast Building, that's definitely more art than mistake, even if it wasn't intentional 

Here are 3 more from my "don't ring us, we'll ring you" collection :

Mental note : lock shutter release button on battery grip when carrying camera ...





Timing is everything, here the saying "better late than never" does not apply ...





30 seconds is _not_ an appropriate sync time when using a flash ...


----------



## Battou (Mar 29, 2009)

lol don't get me started on missfires.

Missfire - Vivitar 400mm on Canon AE-1


----------



## leighthal (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL, All I can think of with this one is "those people" doing a C&C and saying....
Your subject is too centered.
Focus is off a tad
Have you ever heard of the *straighten* tool?
Clone tool!!!!!

Made me smile Battou.


----------



## Battou (Mar 29, 2009)

leighthal said:


> LOL, All I can think of with this one is "those people" doing a C&C and saying....
> Your subject is too centered.
> Focus is off a tad
> Have you ever heard of the *straighten* tool?
> ...



Yeah, I know, you should see them go to town on the black ones I have....Wow


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Those are some nice pictures i like the one with the two guys in front of the old mustang and its real blury i dont know if thats supposed to be like that or what. but its kinda cool


----------



## OregonAmy (Mar 29, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> i like the one with the two guys in front of the old mustang l



It reminds me of those "ghost pictures" people are into, where some sort of human-like "spirit" is in the picture. 

I think this is my favorite one. This was at my wedding post-party and we'd all had SO much to drink. My best friend took this and I was trying to show her how to use the flash but she wasn't "getting it" (really? after nearly 12 hours of partying/drinking? hehe). I think it rather perfectly captured how 'fuzzy' we were all feeling!


----------



## polymoog (Apr 1, 2009)

Haha nice pic OregonAmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice misfire by Battou as well, nice blue sky ;-)

Here's one of those "check that the flash has finished charging before taking picture"






I think the histogram says it all, never seen one with so little information ;-)


----------



## Hoser (Apr 3, 2009)

I took my camera for the day on my birthday and went around the city just looking for things to shoot. I decided to take some shots of the industrial part of the city from the mountain and couldn't figure out why my first few shots didn't look right.










It was a sunny day and I couldn't see the LCD clearly, so everything just looked too bright. After playing with the aperture & shutter speed I remembered I had the WB dialed right down while trying my hand at IR shots.

:banghead:


----------



## polymoog (Apr 4, 2009)

Haha nice blues ;-)


----------



## Battou (Apr 21, 2009)

*High speed pass*
Taken (Handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Vivitar 2X Teleconverter on Canon EF, ASA 400 (Uncropped full frame)





I have more but that is the only one I have available at the moment


----------

